# Localharvest.orgstore s



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Localharvest.org*

This thread can be deleted.


----------



## slateroof2 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Localharvest.org*

Why, Nick? I was curious to hear the answer. Did you get any info? Thanks


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Localharvest.org*

Have not gotten an answer to the question.


----------



## LSBees (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Localharvest.org*

We sell on Local Harvest, it doesn't bring in the sales we get from our regular online store but it does bring traffic. You have to wait until the end of the month to get paid.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Localharvest.org*

I don't sell on localharvest.org but do have a profile there advertising our honey. It does not cost anything and have picked up a few customers from the site.
Our state does not allow online sells without processing the honey in a inspected kitchen.


----------



## Flewster (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: Localharvest.org*

I am on Local Harvest. It has brought some business but not too much. Worth the effort though as our name gets out there


----------

